# Pimafix Cause Bubbles?



## xsarahx (Mar 16, 2011)

Im treating my tank with Pimafix and aquarium salt for a suspected fungal infectin and i just noticed the entire surface of the water is totally covered in tiny bubbles, I added my second dose about half hour ago and i only started using Salt 2 days ago too to compliment the pimafix is that normal? wil this interfere with Oxygen levels? thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

It should say on the bottle if it does. I know Melafix creates bubbles so it's likely normal.
I wouldn't be too worried about low oxygen so long as there is sufficient surface disruption.


----------



## xsarahx (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks for the reply, it doesnt say anything about bubbles on the bottle, i have 2 massive airstones and my filter ripples across the surface also so maybe there actually contributing to the bubble situation :-? they all seem to be doing great so i'l post again should i have a problem, this forum is great for helpfull advice thankyou


----------

